# Ammo prices



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

With ammo prices soaring, it makes one search out the best deals. But who is doing the price setting? A couple pics from the local wally world. This baffles me. There is no rhyme or reason to it. WMart also started carrying Federal 100 rd boxes of 230 gr FMC 45 ACP for $25.97. Saw this in two stores. Don't know if it was a fluke as there was no "spot" for it. Was in lower right side of display case both times. 15 year old prices. Grab'em when you see them.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks about right to me...

http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=.38+Special


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Which walmart?


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw the .45 ammo at Blue Angel and also in Daphne. The BA W Mart was out yesterday. They only had 4 boxes the other day.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ammo*

Go to Ammoman.com and see what he has. I have bought several 1000 rds. of .223 from him.



God Bless


Moose


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry folks, I guess I should do some explaining. I'm not trying to complain about the prices in the pics; ALL AMMO IS HIGH. I guess I live in a fantasy world and still think of.38 spl as $8 per box ammo. What I am showing is inconsistent pricing. For the Winchester, 50 rounds of 130 gr FMC is $16.47. If I bought 2 boxes (100 rounds) it would be $32.94. OR I could buy the 100 round "value pack" for $34.97. A loss of nearly $2. Wheres the value in that? Now the Remington is another matter. In side-by-side comparison here, not only do you get a better round (if your pistol is rated for +P ammo), you save about $2 for the JHP rounds.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

VA Boy said:


> Sorry folks, I guess I should do some explaining. I'm not trying to complain about the prices in the pics; ALL AMMO IS HIGH. I guess I live in a fantasy world and still think of.38 spl as $8 per box ammo. What I am showing is inconsistent pricing. For the Winchester, 50 rounds of 130 gr FMC is $16.47. If I bought 2 boxes (100 rounds) it would be $32.94. OR I could buy the 100 round "value pack" for $34.97. A loss of nearly $2. Wheres the value in that? Now the Remington is another matter. In side-by-side comparison here, not only do you get a better round (if your pistol is rated for +P ammo), you save about $2 for the JHP rounds.



Walmart is famous for that. Not just on ammo either. You have to be very careful when buying "family size" grocery items as well. The larger quantity items are often more expensive per ounce than the smaller ones are....

So is Sams Club.... owned by Walmart of course.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

kaferhaus said:


> Walmart is famous for that. Not just on ammo either. You have to be very careful when buying "family size" grocery items as well. The larger quantity items are often more expensive per ounce than the smaller ones are....
> 
> So is Sams Club.... owned by Walmart of course.


Yep noticed that on many grocery side items...good catch!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Yep noticed that on many grocery side items...good catch!


I always do my own math to price out the cost per unit. In bulk its generally cheaper since you save the company the cost of packaging two separate items.


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep, I buy mine when and wherever the bulk prices look good. Some times it's at Wally World, and others it may be Academy or even Bass-Pro. 'course, I'd be willin' to pay more at Bass-Pro if they had girls in bikinis and skates bring your order out to ya....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

In the first picture, the 50 round Remington box is regular .38 (probably FMJ) and the 100 round is +P JHP which is a much better deal.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

i stocked up in nov before barrack got into office and everybody went buy happy 223 189.00 per 1000/pcm 40 at 7.95 box of 50 and i bought unuff.


----------

